# Hot spot on elbow...



## Goldglv (Jul 25, 2008)

I've looked through the first 35 or so pages of this thread but I didn't see anything although I know this must have been talked about before.

My 12 yr old GSD has a large 'lump' on her elbow, no hair grows there anymore, I know there is a term for it, just can't remember what it's called. This is caused by dogs putting pressure on their elbows when they get up off the floor.

Anyway, I see that a lot of people use Gold Bond Medicated Powder, can I use this on her elbow? Her elbow does bleed a lot, she tends to lick her elbow a lot as well. The vet has no idea what to use on it but I want to try something. 

Thanks for your help...


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Kenya has a callus on either elbow. I don't treat it b/c they are totally dry, never open or bleeding. A lot of kenneled dogs get them but she is not kenneled. Not sure how it got there but it doesn't seem to bother her. If it bleeds, I'd clean it and wrap it. Bleeding from irritation or cracking is different than a hot spot. A hot spot needs to be open and dry, but skin that is bleeding heels best when it's kept damp and covering it would keep her from chewing on it.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

My lab has calluses on her elbows. 
not bleeding, I have been giving her 3V caps that the vet gave me for Brady to help his dry skin. It worked on her for a while now they are back.
What about vitamin E


----------



## Goldglv (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. Yes, I have been putting Vitamin E on her elbow but it doesn't seem to be doing much good. It's still very dry and cracked. I still find small blodd spots throughout the house from her elbow from when she gets up off the floor. I'm not sure what else to do....


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

soak in epsom salt might sting her 
poor baby


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Here are some pictures of calloused elbows,

http://www.dogforums.com/13-dog-health-questions/28879-scab-dog-s-elbow.html

Do you think that is what your dog has?

If so I don't think gold bond would help, but I do think that Bag Balm would.

http://www.bagbalm.com/

You can find it at most drug stores (lotion section) and even walmart (pet section). It will help keep the area from drying and cracking.

If it becomes infected your vet can give you an antibiotic cream to put on the area.


----------



## Papanapa (Mar 1, 2008)

Bag Balm would probably be best. It is also used to treat the teats on a cow when they crack or become dry.


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

there is a woman that makes these thigns called dog leggs
at dogleggs.com

you measure the leg etc and she makes these soft things that velcro over the sore spot give more comfort they are a great material ploar something and are washable

she started the company because she has a sick dog and they helped the elbows and legs 

my little bit of knowledge LOl I used them on Ernie he had a spot that I used it on it seemed to help


----------



## Goldglv (Jul 25, 2008)

Natalie,

Yes, that last pic looks similiar to what my girl has but it's also very puffy and feel like there's definitely some fluid inside. That pic appears to be flat, unlike what my girl has. The vet keeps blowing it off, I just would prefer him do something to get the inflamation down. 

What is bag balm? Is it a type of cream? I couldn't make out what it was from the website....


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

The bag balm is more like vaseline than a lotion type cream- you just rub it into the affected areas.

The dog leg idea was neat!


----------



## Goldglv (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Pyoderma on elbow?*

Thanks Natalie, I will give that a try. 

Pyoderma was the term I couldn't think of before. I'm almost positive that's what she has on her elbow. If that's what it is, would bag balm help at all?


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Pyoderma on elbow?*

We have another thread about pyoderma of the lips,

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=689948&page=1#Post689948

If you think that is what it is then I would try the creme that is sworn by in that thread, Penaten Creme.

It is said to soothe all types of sores and rashes.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Pyoderma on elbow?*

If there is fluid, would it be appropriate for a vet to get some of that on a slide and take a look at it? Anyone know?


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Pyoderma on elbow?*

There is actually a condition called 'pressure point pyoderma' in dogs,

"Pressure points pyoderma: there are necrotizing lesions of the elbows, the rump, the stifles, the hocks and the lateral digits. They are due to permanent trauma in heavy dogs. "

http://www.vin.com/proceedings/Proceedings.plx?CID=WSAVA2003&PID=6550&O=Generic

"Pressure point pyoderma is usually found in the large and giant breeds. The elbows, hocks, toes and outside stifles are most commonly affected. It is characterized by an increase in callous surface, persistent oozing, crusting and wearing away of the skin. Whirlpool baths of povidone iodine or chlorohexidine, and appropriate antibiotics are the indicated therapy. Providing the animal with soft bedding is also helpful. "

http://www.gsdhelpline.com/hotspot.htm


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Pyoderma on elbow?*

maybe you could go to petmeds and see if they have anything? i ordered alot of stuff from there and just got it it today, gave him a bath with aloe and oatmeal shampoo/conditioner and spayed this stuff on his legs and it already seems to be helping him. they have all kinds of meds for them. good luck


----------



## Goldglv (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Pyoderma on elbow?*

Since my dog has a pressure point pyoderma on her elbow, would this Penaten cream work? Or is it just for Lip Fold Pyoderma?


----------



## Goldglv (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Pyoderma on elbow?*

Anyone know?


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Pyoderma on elbow?*



> Originally Posted By: natalie559
> If you think that is what it is then I would try the creme that is sworn by in that thread, Penaten Creme.
> 
> It is said to soothe all types of sores and rashes.


It's inexpensive enough to try- and if it works, well that would be great!


----------

